# Windows 7 Sp1 cannot detect version of windows



## samas (Nov 23, 2011)

I am trying to install windows 7 service pack 1 on my laptop. For some reason it fails and does not give me an error code, instead it simply says: Service pack 1 setup can't identify the version of windows on this computer.

I have downloaded the 64 bit version and my laptop is using 64 bit version of windows. I have applied all the suggested fixes on other sites, I have tried the system update readiness tool, troubleshooting windows update and my intel graphics driver is newer than the versions that cause the problems.

I cannot find anything else that might be helpful to me so could someone suggest something?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Go start in the search box type cmd and hit enter, at the command prompt type winver hit enter what do get?


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Good evening wrench..Good evening Samas welcome to TSF..Did you d/l sp1 yourself?

Or did you d/l it from windows updates?

You do not have the option of downloading Windows 7 SP1 when you use Windows Update to check for updates


----------



## samas (Nov 23, 2011)

wrench, I get Windows 7 home premium, version 6.1 build 7600.

brobarapas, I downloaded it myself from the microsoft download center. SP1 does not appear in windows update for me.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

You must install all windows updates prior to installing sp1...let windows find and install all updates..when windows is up to date then you install SP1....

The sp1 you d/l is it a ISO file if it is you must extract it and install..or put it on a disc and install from it?

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...AB78-7FB0D4461357/windows6.1-KB976932-X64.exe


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Which brings up the question do you see any failed updates on the left side of the update screen?


----------



## samas (Nov 23, 2011)

I already have downloaded all available updates and the file is the .exe version

Wrench if you mean failed windows updates then I have some for IE9 which I already have and 2 for the KB2556532 security update which I have since successfully installed.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Run the system file checker tool (scf/scannow) from a command prompt to ensure there are not any missing or corrupt system files> How to use the System File Checker tool to troubleshoot missing or corrupted system files on Windows Vista or on Windows 7


----------



## samas (Nov 23, 2011)

I just ran the file checker and it "did not find any integrity violations"


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

What is the size of the file you have d/l..What is the exact error you are getting while attempting to install sp1


----------



## samas (Nov 23, 2011)

The file is KB976932-X64 and it is 903MB.

As for the error code, there is none. I just get text saying "Service Pack 1 can't identify the version of Windows on this computer" and then a bit about installing a final release version of windows if I am running a pre-release version. Then it has a link to go online for information about the System Update Readiness Tool.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Are you running driver sweeper on your system,the tool was my next suggestion,have you ran it?

Description of the System Update Readiness Tool for Windows Vista, for Windows Server 2008, for Windows 7, and for Windows Server 2008 R2


----------



## samas (Nov 23, 2011)

I just looked it up and no I am not running it.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

are you running any driver programs,third party,driver sweeper/driver detective/?

Have you run the tool from the link in post 12,run it and try the install,if you have any driver programs disable them,Disable your firewall anti-virus,temporarily disconnect from the internet..If all fails burn your file to a disc and try the install from there.


----------



## samas (Nov 23, 2011)

I have already tried using the system update readiness tool but I will try it again and do all the things you just listed.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

One more thing I can think of, Start> Right Click on Computer select properties from the list, in the properties window what does it say for system type?
Under Activation is it reported as Activated?


----------



## samas (Nov 23, 2011)

System type: 64-bit operating system and it is reported as activated. The product ID includes OEM, is this going to affect anything?


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

samas said:


> System type: 64-bit operating system and it is reported as activated. The product ID includes OEM, is this going to affect anything?


No will effect nothing all the information is correct...


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Can you give me the exact make/model numbers of your lap top?

There might be a fix for this problem your experiencing from the manufactures web site.But first try the suggestions in post 14,burn the file to a disc..


----------



## samas (Nov 23, 2011)

My laptop is a Dell XPS 15 L502X. Also would putting the file on a USB stick do instead of burning to a disc?


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

There is 2 files that dell recommend to d/l and install for your model...

Please be aware that 1 of these files is a bios file ,read the instructions carefully before you execute it..You do this at your own risk..I will link the 2 files..Install 1 at a time and follow the prompts...Carefully..afterwards try the sp1 again...


Drivers and Downloads | Dell [United States]

Drivers and Downloads | Dell [United States]


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The SP update you can run from the hard drive.


----------



## samas (Nov 23, 2011)

I already had the BIOS update but I got the RST update and it still has the same 'cannot identify version of windows' message


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Sorry Samas I was away for a few hrs...Do you have a windows 7 disc?


----------



## samas (Nov 23, 2011)

I do have a windows 7 home premium 64-bit reinstall disc I ordered with my laptop.


----------

